# IN SEARCH OF: Baby female dumbo rat in SW FL



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Just throwing it out there...
I am in search of a baby female dumbo rat...prefer self (gray or black) or one with really interesting markings. 
I live in Ft Myers, FL which is on the SW coast of FL (south of Tampa). 
If anyone knows of any upcoming litters or knows of any up for adoption, please let me know! 
I can travel within a few miles of this area...so it would have to be pretty local unless we can meet up half way or something.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I know that isn't the best way to hold a rat but she is one squirmy baby! I couldn't get her to sit still for a photo. And yes, she does have very short hair.

She's a little thing, all black except for that mark on her belly.

Though I have three problems. 1)She is a pet store baby. 2)She is being housed with males 3)She is currently in West Palm Beach FL

To the problems I have answers, though they might not be the greatest. 1) The pet store is a small store, they breed their own dumbos and they don't breed them for beauty they breed them for health. They sell standard albinos for food so they take special care to make sure their dumbos are well socialized and healthy. If a rat becomes sick they remove the rat and nurse it. I have been a frequent visitor of the store for years and I trust them. If you want I could get pictures of her mom and dad. 2) The boys are also small. She may be just fine. (This one is sucky but what can I say? I could provide you pictures of her cage mates. They are all blues.) 3) I would meet you half way.

Not the best of conditions, but I figured I'd toss her up if you want her. I don't know how long the store will have her, but if you want her let me know and I will pick her up.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

She is sooo cute!
And those ears are perfect!!! 

What would half way from West Palm Beach and Ft Myers be anyways??? Labelle? 
How much is she?


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

I think she's a little under $10. I'll call once they open to see if they still have her. If they do I'll make sure she gets to be yours. Google maps it. I think it is somewhere under the big lake in the middle of Florida.I thought the little marking on her belly was the cutest!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

She is adorable but I think I will hold off. I am hesitant to get another pet store rat... I have been lucky with the ones I have but think I want to go through a breeder or rescue this time around. And the fact that she was housed with boys makes me nervous. It would be irresponsible of me to risk taking on a prego rat. Thank you so so so much for helping though!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay. The store has regular litters but because the breed for health they cannot garuntee the color.


----------

